# Saltwater Overflow



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

hi, my name is allan, 
i plan on having a 34gallon tank with a 34gallon DIY (acrylic) sump <--is that enough?
anyways
i was wonding on the overflow part. i'm trying to design something that would hide the pipe (ascetically pleasing) i seem some with pvc pipes in the tank ands stuff..and i'm trying to get away from that. 








i also dont want to seperate a part of the tank (which will be less room) for the overflow.
i'm currently looking at some overflow from sites and youtube on DIY 
but if any link about DIY overflow you have, that you will think would be helpful please post. or something you have for your tank (big or small) that you think is ascetically pleasing feel free to post your photos and experience on the matter.

this looks pretty cool but is costly (tryin to find a DIY one)









any idea and comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

drill your tank in my opinion..


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Drill your tank for peace of mind.

If you want bits and assistance, let me know, I will assist.

For hiding the piping, research foam walls and eggcrate walls, you can incorporate your pipe into this.

Chris


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

mr_brixs said:


> drill your tank in my opinion..


i was planning to to drill it on the back side. but not sure how to make/cover the overflow









would this work? where can i find a intake strainer


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> Drill your tank for peace of mind.
> 
> If you want bits and assistance, let me know, I will assist.
> 
> ...


i'll do some research on the foam and eggcrate 
but i dont wanna make a "wall" inside the tank


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

The durso is probably the most popular method of overflow. It will definitely work.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> The durso is probably the most popular method of overflow. It will definitely work.


do you know where i can get a stariner?
also will there be a problem is there was a clog on the overflow will i need a backup overflow thing? lol sorry if i'm not making any sense. (emergency drain kind of thing)

if i go with the durso method, at the bottle, will adding a ball valve kind thing be okay?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A strainer cap will work but you are far better off to use an overflow box as it vastly skim off surface "junk" and minimize noise from vortexting/whirlpool effect vs a strainer cap.

Though you will see LFS's implementing the strainer cap mathod, in a residental setting, you will notice the noise.

JME


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

overflow box = no drilling?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i dont think you will need a back up overflow..


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

aln said:


> overflow box = no drilling?


No, they're referring to an overflow box within your drilled tank. Not an external HOB overflow.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

so i'm gunna use the designs they had at glass-holes but i'll prbably make one.
i was just wondering if there is a formula to calculate how much GPH i need or is that related to the return pump i'm using <-- also dunno how much 

can i just use a ball valve to control my flow rate ( i'm thinking about 1/4in teeth for the box)
and how can i limit the sound it makes?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Never restrict the flow (via a valve) on your overflow. If you want to slow the flow you must do this between the return pump and your DT.

Have a look at our build as well for some ideas on overflows.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> Never restrict the flow (via a valve) on your overflow. If you want to slow the flow you must do this between the return pump and your DT.
> 
> Have a look at our build as well for some ideas on overflows.


okay, so no valves. i was talking to my dad about the plumbing, and he asked me somethng i didnt really know how to anwer..and it never really crossed my mind

eventually, the flow in the tank (mp20) will bring all the poop/debris to the overflow right?.. LOL

and your post seems awesome! still reading though it, does your overflow make noise?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

aln said:


> okay, so no valves. i was talking to my dad about the plumbing, and he asked me somethng i didnt really know how to anwer..and it never really crossed my mind
> 
> eventually, the flow in the tank (mp20) will bring all the poop/debris to the overflow right?.. LOL
> 
> and your post seems awesome! still reading though it, does your overflow make noise?


yeah more or less that's the hope, and whatever else doesn't is taken by the denitrifying bacteria in the Liverock or the Clean up crew


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

thank hoj for clearing that up for me


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

here is a link to the site i got my box design from.. made mine and its been up and running for 8 months without a problem.. email me for more info if needed.

http://www.melevsreef.com/acrylics/overflow.html

make sure to click the back to diy sump button at the bottom for pictures of the build process..

here's a pic of mine..


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks cable, but isnt that a undrilled overflow? i'm planning to do a drilled one


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

aln said:


> so i'm gunna use the designs they had at glass-holes but i'll prbably make one.
> i was just wondering if there is a formula to calculate how much GPH i need or is that related to the return pump i'm using <-- also dunno how much
> 
> can i just use a ball valve to control my flow rate ( i'm thinking about 1/4in teeth for the box)
> and how can i limit the sound it makes?


Depends on what you plan on keeping which will in turn help dictate what turnover rates you should have. Then you can decide on what size hole(s) to drill and a quick google on hole sizes and gph will give you a guideline on recommended turnover rates.

For example, on your 34gal tank you may want 10x turn over rates. That's 340 gph. A 3/4" hole would be cutting it too close. I think I would drill a 1" hole instead. Find a pump with the appropriate rating but oversize it as it is always better to be over than under. If it's too much just TEE off the return with a ball/gate valve that diverts partial flow back into your sump. That will be your fine tuner which will be alot better than using a valve directly connected to your pump as that could cause it to decrease it's life span.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

oo thanks you guy that was great info. i'm currently drawing some plans out (planning to make my own overflow (white or black) and see the cost if buying it is cheaper then i'll just buy one. i was thinking 1 1/2 but thought that look'd a bit big. but after reading you post i guess that should be about right?  well in a few days i'm doing to post my plan out for the whole tank  remember to take at look at it for me


----------

